# Can anyone relate who recovered?



## Wyoer (May 15, 2019)

Hey, my name is Jannis and im from Germany.









Im recovered 95% from Dpdr, but i got a nasty problem.

I still suffer from really bad anxiety/nervousness states, and i dont know why. Is it possible that i got a panic disorder because of the derealization, i was very scared about it at the beginning.

My Symptoms are tremors in both hands, high heart rate and blood pressure, louder tinnitus, pressure feeling in the chest, racing thoughts, dizziness(when is stand it feels like the ground is moving).

My Dr was triggered by a drug cocktail of weed, alcohol and way too much speed(amphetamine). I was on a rave and everything was fine until 6-7 am, but then i noticed i feel very weird and thought it was just circulation problems or smth. like that, but in the end it was just derealization.

I had derealization before but just for a few minutes and i didnt know what i was.

I recovered within 1,5 years from this nightmare. What helped me was much sport, meeting with friends and distraction. I also take Magnesiumcitrate, Vitamin B Complex, Omega 3, Iron and Ginko which seems to helped me a bit,

I still got Visual snow, Tinnitus and this fckin anxiety, which is the worst symptom for me.

I dont know what i can do anymore, to get off the anxiety or is it normal to still feel anxious at this point of recovery. Can anyone relate to this anxiety or still had/have the same problem.

My english is not the best btw, so excuse me.


----------



## Speedy69 (Apr 15, 2019)

Do you workout at all? How is your sleeping schedule?


----------



## Wyoer (May 15, 2019)

Yeah i go to the gym 4 times a week, and also go swimming. I sleep from 1 am to 9 am, and i dont have sleeping issues only sometimes but not that bad.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wyoer said:


> Hey, my name is Jannis and im from Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have stress in your life?

Even subtle stress?

This is usually whats at the heart of all anxiety......Relationship problems, work stress, financial insecurity etc etc etc......

Im also hoping you dont use drugs anymore....Because if you do you may be experiencing withdrawal symptoms from time to time...Even weed causes withdrawal symptoms...No matter what anybody else tells you......Alcohol can cause similar problems too...

You may also be taking too much caffeine in coffee etc....

All of the above can be a source of tension and stress and hence anxiety.....

Panic disorders and anxiety dont necessarily have to be accompanied with DP/DR.....


----------



## Speedy69 (Apr 15, 2019)

There definitely can be life stressors causing anxiety. There can also be stress coming from anxiety etc. a lot of times ppl stay in a cycle of anxiety etc because the anxiety itself is causing the stress. Stress=anxiety=stress=anxiety. Depression can be thrown into that mix also. At some point the cycle needs to be broken. If there are no physical life stressors...it may be a good idea to have blood work done on vitamins. A lot of ppl solve anxiety issues through correcting vitamin deficiencies. Have your hormones checked. Also...more and more evidence and research is showing that bad guy health is a leading cause for anxiety and depression. A lot of ppl clean up their diet and start a regimen of probiotics which gets rid of anxiety. There’s tons of research from years back to now showing that the brain and the guy is connected. They are rewriting psychology saying that 90 percent of serotonin is created in the stomach and of the stomach flora is off it can cause inflammation and the inflammation can go to the brain. Anxiety, depression, schizophrenia, bi polar are all being treated by correcting gut health. From what doctors are now understand is that anxiety and depression etc...are side effects of inflammation. Take time and read about it. Just google anxiety depression gut health and you will see.


----------



## Fromhollandwithlove (Aug 24, 2018)

You sound like me from about a year ago. I was recovered 80-90% from just DR, but was still a very anxious person (Even though anxiety was never an issue prior to dpdr). My dpdr was mdma induced.

I'm not sure if you are seeing a therapist or psychiatrist, but whatever you do, try to avoid SSRI's or any type of medication to fix your anxiety. Because that's what my psychiatrist suggested 1 year ago and it send me into the worst dpdr hell which i'm still in currently (I'm begging for the days where my only worry was anxiety, hand tremors and racing thoughts).

If I could turn back time I would have gone for CBT to control my anxiety or just ride the anxiety wave untill it settles down.

Seriously, just go away from these forums, enjoy feeling 95% recovered and the anxiety will fade away in no-time. Best of luck buddy.


----------



## Speedy69 (Apr 15, 2019)

So your dp/dr was brought on by ssri’s?


----------



## Fromhollandwithlove (Aug 24, 2018)

He Speedy! No my DR was initially triggered by xtc/mdma. SSRI's (citalopram) started a chain of relentless panic attacks which in turn gave me depersonalization (I didn't experience DP prior to SSRI, it was just DR). So yeah, SSRI's gave me more intens dpdr.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I like Ashwagandha for anxiety. It's something safe you can try. In one study its anti-anxiety effects were comparable to diazepam.


----------



## Speedy69 (Apr 15, 2019)

Oh ok I understand. You probably got a hold of the wrong ssri and the side effects kicked in. I don’t trust ssris although many ppl have benefited from them. I just feel there are better ways. As my doctor said in the past there is easy ways to handle these things and hard ways. He said you can get over it yourself which can take months if you are doing it alone or you can take a pill and be better within 6 weeks. Problem is it don’t always work that way.


----------



## Wyoer (May 15, 2019)

eddy1886 said:


> Do you have stress in your life?
> 
> Even subtle stress?
> 
> ...


Hmmm, the only stress factor in my life is university, but i try to solve this problem. I guess i just need to learn more. I didnt drank coffee or do drugs anymore since the dr kicked in. I still drink alcohol l but not really often and not that much like before the dr, maybe i need to cut it out i completely. But i am really addicted to nicotine, which is a big problem i think.


----------



## Wyoer (May 15, 2019)

Fromhollandwithlove said:


> You sound like me from about a year ago. I was recovered 80-90% from just DR, but was still a very anxious person (Even though anxiety was never an issue prior to dpdr). My dpdr was mdma induced.
> 
> I'm not sure if you are seeing a therapist or psychiatrist, but whatever you do, try to avoid SSRI's or any type of medication to fix your anxiety. Because that's what my psychiatrist suggested 1 year ago and it send me into the worst dpdr hell which i'm still in currently (I'm begging for the days where my only worry was anxiety, hand tremors and racing thoughts).
> 
> ...


Ok, thank you. I never met a psychologist etc. because it takes a long time to get a meeting here. I guess you was sitting in the same boat like me.


----------



## Wyoer (May 15, 2019)

Phantasm said:


> I like Ashwagandha for anxiety. It's something safe you can try. In one study its anti-anxiety effects were comparable to diazepam.


Ok thank you, i will take a look into it.


----------

